# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Fibre Cement Sheet - Best method to cut?

## gofastman

Hi all, 
I'm planning to build a garage. The garage is of a kit kind thus having metal framing. I've decided to clad this myself as I don't like the colorbond panels. So deciced on Fibre Cement sheeting since it's water-proof and then vinyl clad it to match my house.  
I'm looking for advice on whether if what I plan to do is logical or there are better ways and also how best to cut Firbre Cement Sheeting. 
Thanks

----------


## TJAY

I've just always scored one side and then cracked it.  Head to your local hardware store, there'll be a $5 tool designed for the job.

----------


## OBBob

You can get a handheld guillotine style cutter for about $30 from bunnings for this purpose.

----------


## gofastman

Thanks!

----------


## Rod Dyson

If you have a bit to do as it sounds I would try to borrow, or hire or if not buy some nibblers. These are fantastic for cutting fibre cement sheet.  
Unfortunately someone wanted mine more than me!  
They are expensive to buy, but hunt around some of the hire places and you may find someone that will hire them. 
Otherwise I would use the hand held type as metioned above. You will get a neater cut than the score and snap method, also it is easier to cut out for windows etc. with nibblers or the guillotine. 
Cheers. 
Rod

----------


## Vernonv

I've used the score and snap method previously, but more recently have used the hand held guillotine. 
I reckon the guillotine method is the easiest (of the two methods I've tried) for most cuts - however I would still get a score and snap knife/tool as well as a guillotine.

----------


## Barry_White

Always thought they were called Fibro Cutters. Mine are about 30 years old quick and easy. 
Also cut it with a 9inch angle grinder with a Masonry Disk.

----------


## Barry_White

*gofastman 
Just as another point if you are thinking of putting fibre cement on the frame, what type of frame is it?  
If it is a vertical stud type frame with the stud centres at about 600mm the fibro would be ok on that. 
If it is a portal type shed with horizontal girts which is what most of the sheds today are I think you will find the spacings of the girts will be too great for the fibro unless you are going to use at least 6mm thick fibre cement which is very expensive. 
If you are going to put Vynal cladding on the shed I would be looking for a stud frame type shed which would lend itself better for that type of application.*

----------


## TJAY

> Also cut it with a 9inch angle grinder with a Masonry Disk.

  Yep, just make sure you're not anywhere near the wife's washing hanging on the line!

----------


## OBBob

A diamon blade is even better ... but there is a LOT of dust. Wear a good mask.

----------


## Vernonv

> Mine are about 30 years old quick and easy.

  Mine came from my wifes grandfather after he passed. I reckon they would easily be 30 years old ... and they were made in Australia :Eek: .    

> Also cut it with a 9inch angle grinder with a Masonry Disk.

  Yeah I use a 4 inch angle grinder with a diamond blade (as OBBod suggested), but always cut outside with a goo mask on. The diamond blade cuts the stuff like butter.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I use a portable, water-fed diamond blade circular saw. They were banded for a while but you can get them again now.
The water keeps the dust down but you have to keep your wits about you when handling it so you dont get water in the motor etc..you have to carry them using two hands and keep them horizontal. 
A bit dangerous..but very handy tool.

----------


## gofastman

> *gofastman*  *Just as another point if you are thinking of putting fibre cement on the frame, what type of frame is it?*   *If it is a vertical stud type frame with the stud centres at about 600mm the fibro would be ok on that.*  *If it is a portal type shed with horizontal girts which is what most of the sheds today are I think you will find the spacings of the girts will be too great for the fibro unless you are going to use at least 6mm thick fibre cement which is very expensive.*  *If you are going to put Vynal cladding on the shed I would be looking for a stud frame type shed which would lend itself better for that type of application.*

  Thanks Bazza. Fortunately or unfortunately the garage has already been ordered (from BestShed). It is as far as I can tell from the doco are horizontal girts. Yes I was going to use a 6mm to provide the best strength and least flexing. I saw a nibler for cutting Fibre Cment at bunngings for about $30 which I thought was pretty reasonable as long as I know I'm going to get a decent cut. :Wink 1:

----------

